# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  ηλιακά πάνελ

## tao

Μου δημιουργήθηκε η εξής απορία όλοι συζητάμε για την ηλιακήενεργεία τα ηλιακάπάνελ. Αυτό λιπών που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι το έξεις. πωςένα ηλιακό πάνελ μετατρέπει την ηλιακή ενεργεία σε ηλεκτρική? Τι συμβαίνει μέσατου? Πως κατασκευάζετε αυτό το μαύρο πλακάκι του πάνελ?? Είναι λένε από πυρίτιο,τι μόνο πυρίτιο? Δηλαδή αν έχω μια σακούλα σκόνη πυριτίου και βάλω μέσα δυο καλώδιαθα παράγω ρεύμα???
_Έχει αναρωτηθεί ποτέ κανένας???_ :Confused1:

----------


## tao

Κάτι απορίες ε??????????

----------


## patent61

Αγαπητέ φίλε, τα ηλιακά πάνελ δεν είναι τόσο απλά όσο αναφέρεις στο μήνυμα σου. Η ανάλυση του θέματος απαιτεί πολλές σελίδες για αυτό θα σου πω εν ολίγοις ότι: Η λειτουργία τους βασίζεται στο φωτοηλεκτρικό φαινόμενο κατά το οποίο όταν ένα φωτόνιο που περιέχει την απαραίτητη ενέργεια (που εξαρτάται από το έίδος του μετάλλου που θα προσπέσει), προσπέσει στην επιφάνεια ενός μετάλλου ή ενός ημιαγωγού, τότε ελευθερώνεται από το μέταλλο αυτό ένα ή και περισσότερα ηλεκτρόνια που αποτελούν το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα που παράγεται. Η κατασκευή ενός πάνελ δεν γίνεται με καθαρό πυρίτιο, αλλά με κρυσταλλικό πυρίτιο ή με οξείδια του πυριτίου, αλλά και με άλλα μέταλλα πχ Κάδμιο. Απαιτείται και ή ταυτόχρονη ύπαρξη και ενός άλλου μετάλλου που σε συνδυασμό με το πυρίτιο θα παίξουν τον ρόλο της ανόδου και της καθόδου έτσι ώστε να συλλεχθεί το παραγόμενο ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα. Μεταξύ δε αυτών των υλικών υπάρχει κάποιο μονωτικό υλικό ειδικής κατασκευής (όπως ζελατίνη, πολυουρεθάνη κλπ). Οπότε μην βάλεις στο σακουλάκι σου μέσα καλώδια, δεν θα συλλέξεις καθόλου ρεύμα!!

----------


## spirakos

Πολυ ωραιο θεμα ανοιξες, Κανε μια αρχη απο *ΕΔΩ* μεχρι καποιος ειδικοτερος να πει περισσοτερα
anatomy-solar-cell.jpg

----------


## tao

Αυτά ομολογώ ότι δεν τα είχα διαβάσει κάπου δεν έτυχε να το ψάξω ποτέ
Άρα αν πάρουμε σαν παράδειγμα τα πάνελ με το κρυσταλλικό πυρίτιο τι Άλο έχουν μέσα και πιο είναι η άνοδος και πιο η κάθοδος ξέρουμε η δεν μας λένε??

----------


## patent61

Δεδομένου ότι την ιδιότητα της εκπομπής ηλεκτρονίων σε μια φωτοβολταϊκή κυψέλη την έχει το πυρίτιο (άμορφο ή μη) τότε το στοιχείο αυτό είναι η άνοδος της και το μέταλλο πίσω αποτελεί τον συλλέκτη και δηλαδή την κάθοδο. Συνήθως το πίσω μέταλλο είναι κάποιο κράμα σιδήρου (με μαγνήσιο συνήθως) ή κάποια οξείδια του χαλκού. Δεν είμαι ειδικός και έχω μόνο θεωρητικές γνώσεις, αλλά ξέρω ότι το ημιαγώγιμο ενδιάμεσο υλικό χρειάζεται για να εμποδίσει την ανάστροφη πορεία των παραγόμενων ηλεκτρονίων. Εννοείτε ότι το παραγόμενο ρεύμα είναι DC, όπως προκύπτει από την ανάλυση των παραπάνω. Αν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω σε κάτι άλλο ευχαρίστως θα το κάνω.

----------


## tao

τα λες πολύ ωραία σε ευχαριστώ
δηλαδή έστω ότι είχα την τεχνογνωσία για να φτιάξω μια κυψέλη πως θα το έκανα???
Σε ένα τζάμι στην κάτω πλευρά θα το επάλειφα με ένα στρώμα πυριτίου μετά ένα μονωτικό υλικό και στο κάτω μέρος με ένα στρώμα π.χ κάποιο κράμα σιδήρου με μαγνησίου??
Το ρωτώ έτσι μπακαλίστικα άπλα για να καταλάβω την δομή του

----------


## patent61

Φίλε tao κατ' αρχάς σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Κατά δεύτερο θα σου περιγράψω μια "εύκολη" κατασκευή μιας κυψέλης που πριν πολλά χρόνια είχε κάνει ένας φίλος, με βοηθό εμένα που τότε μάθαινα, με πολύ μικρή απόδοση βέβαια, για να καταλάβεις πως γίνεται. Στην τότε κατασκευή δεν είχαμε χρησιμοποιήσει μονωτικό ενδιάμεσο υλικό και όμως δούλεψε ικανοποιητικότατα αφού απέδωσε κάποια mV μια κυψέλη μεγέθους όσο ένα πακέτο τσιγάρων, δεδομένου ότι με συνδεδεμένο συνέχεια πάνω το πολύμετρο είχαμε άμεση κατανάλωση της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Θα σου το περιγράψω σαν να σου δίνω οδηγίες κατασκευής, επειδή με βολεύει ο ρους του λόγου. Πάνω σε ένα κομμάτι γυαλιού θα ρίξεις πυρίτιο, ακόμα και άμορφο, δηλαδή όχι κρυσταλλικό, σε τόσο λεπτό στρώμα που όταν το βάζεις στο φως εκείνο να το διαπερνά, δηλαδή να είναι ημιορατό. (Δεν θα βλέπεις την λάμπα αλλά το φως, σαν θαμπό τζάμι για να καταλάβεις). Στην συνέχεια πάρε ένα λεπτό φύλλο χαλκού και ζέστανε το σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία για λίγη ώρα μέχρι ότου πιάσει επάνω στην επιφάνεια που θερμαίνεται σκουριά (σκούρο καφέ χρώμα που με ελαφριά τριβή μετατρέπεται σε σκόνη). Θα έχεις φτιάξει δηλαδή οξείδιο του χαλκού. Στην επιφάνεια του γυαλιού που έχεις ρίξει το πυρίτιο βάλε σε μια γωνιά ένα κομμάτι λεπτού καλωδίου και ρίξε λίγο πυρίτιο παραπάνω σε αυτό το σημείο, έτσι ώστε να σκεπάσεις εντελώς το καλώδιο κάτω από το πυρίτιο. Στην συνέχεια βάλε το φύλλο χαλκού πάνω στο γυαλί με την μεριά του οξειδίου του χαλκού, και μετά τοποθέτησε ένα άλλο λεπτό καλώδιο στην πλάτη του χαλκού. Κατόπιν τοποθέτησε ένα κομμάτι γυαλιού από πάνω ώστε να γίνει τύπου σάντουιτς (Γυαλί - πυρίτιο - οξείδιο του χαλκού - γυαλί). Το πιέζεις όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς με κάποιο τρόπο και είσαι έτοιμος. Μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν θα γίνει τέλεια η κατανομή του πυριτίου πάνω στο γυαλί ούτε το πάχος θα είναι το ιδανικό, όπως και το οξείδιο του χαλκού δεν θα είναι τέλειο, αλλά με δυο τρεις πειραματισμούς θα δεις ότι έστω και ελάχιστο παράγεται ρεύμα. Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τον τρόπο κατασκευής μιας ηλιακής κυψέλης. Οι πρώτες τέτοιες δεν είχαν ενδιάμεσο μονωτικό υλικό το οποίο λειτουργεί σαν βαλβίδα μιας κατεύθυνσης, στην πορεία προστέθηκε αυτή, προφανώς για αύξηση της απόδοσης των κυψελών. Αυτό στο λέω επειδή δεν βάζεις ένα οποιοδήποτε μονωτικό υλικό αλλά κάποιο ημιαγώγιμο υλικό για να λειτουργεί σαν βαλβίδα όπως σου είπα πιο πάνω. Πιθανά να υπάρχουν εδώ στο forum, πιο ειδικοί στο θέμα και να συμπληρώσουν ότι ξέρουν παραπάνω. Πάντως αυτή είναι η βασική δομή μιας ηλιακής κυψέλης.

----------


## tao

Τέλεια μου ακούγετε απλό να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βλέπουμε μια κυψέλη από ένα πάνελ βλέπουμε ότι έχει ένα μπλε σκούρο χρώμα αυτό προφανώς είναι το πυρίτιο ε???
Διακρίνουμε επίσης και κάποιες ασημένιες γραμμές αυτά τι είναι ??? 
Είναι απλά κάποιος αγωγός απλωμένος Πάνο στο πυρίτιο η είναι κάτι Άλο?? Και τη μέταλλο μπορεί να είναι????
Silevo_Single_Buss_Bar_Cell_610x451.jpg

----------


## patent61

Φίλε tao. Όπως σου είπα και πιο πριν δεν είμαι ειδικός στο θέμα και μόνο θεωρητικές γνώσεις έχω. Αλλά εδώ είναι προφανές ότι η τεχνολογία από την εποχή της κατασκευής που σου περιέγραψα έχει αλλάξει εντελώς και έχει κάνει άλματα. Είναι σίγουρο όμως ότι το υλικό με το μοβ χρώμα είναι σίγουρα το ημιαγώγιμο υλικό το οποίο μπορεί να είναι πυρίτιο, γερμάνιο, κάδμιο ή κάποιες προσμίξεις των υλικών αυτών ή και κάποιων άλλων που προφανώς ανεβάζουν την απόδοση της κυψέλης. Εικάζω τώρα ότι οι οριζόντιες γραμμές που ασημίζουν είναι η κάθοδος της κυψέλης η οποία αντί να βρίσκεται από πίσω από το ημιαγώγιμο υλικό και να αυξάνει τον χώρο της κατασκευής αλλά και πιθανά να αφήνει σημεία που δεν θα υπάρχει πλήρη επαφή μεταξύ των δύο υλικών, τοποθετείται δίπλα στο ημιαγώγιμο υλικό για ελάττωση του όγκου της κατασκευής και για καλύτερη επαφή μεταξύ των δύο υλικών. Όσο αφορά το είδος του μετάλλου δεν μπορώ να σου πω με βεβαιότητα αλλά σίγουρα είναι ένα οποιοδήποτε μέταλλο που είναι όσο το δυνατό καλύτερος αγωγός του ηλεκτρισμού, για να μπορεί να άγει διαμέσου του με τις λιγότερες απώλειες το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα. Τέτοια μέταλλα είναι τα καθαρά μέταλλα ή τα κράματα τους, του χρυσού του ασημιού, του νικελίου, του χαλκού, του αλουμινίου, κλπ. Τα πρώτα μέταλλα έχουν καλύτερη αγωγιμότητα αλλά κοστίζουν γι αυτό συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται ο χαλκός και το αλουμίνιο σαν πιο φθηνά με προσμίξεις ή λεπτές επικαλύψεις των ακριβότερων μετάλλων. Δεν ξέρω αν εδώ είναι ο κατάλληλος χώρος για να αναπτύσσουμε θεωρίες, αλλά θα σου πω, επειδή βλέπω να σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα πολύ, ότι η αρχή λειτουργίας μιας ηλιακής κυψέλης στηρίζεται στο φωτοηλεκτρικό φαινόμενο, (και όχι στο φωτοβολταικό όπως συχνά αναφέρεται και είναι λάθος), κατά το οποίο όλα τα ηλεκτρόνια ενός ατόμου και όσο πλησιέστερα είναι προς την στοιβάδα σθένους του ατόμου, όταν δεχθούν ενέργεια από ένα φωτόνιο που να είναι αρκετή για να δημιουργήσει το φαινόμενο και εξαρτάται από το μήκος κύματος του φωτός, μεταπηδούν από την ζώνη σθένους στην ζώνη αγωγιμότητας, και δηλαδή γίνονται ελεύθερα ηλεκτρόνια. Τέτοια λοιπόν ηλεκτρόνια εκπέμπουν ευκολότερα τα ημιαγώγιμα υλικά, τα οποία συλλέγει το μεταλλικό τμήμα της κυψέλης και έχουμε την παραγωγή ρεύματος.

----------


## tao

Σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη  αυτά που μου είπες μου ελέησαν όλες της πορείες στην δομή και την λειτουργία αυτό που θα ήθελα να μάθω το ψάχνω αλλά δεν έχω βρει κάτι έγκυρο ακόμα είναι το τη πραγματικά χρησιμοποιούν τα σημερινά πάνελ  πολύ συχνά ακούγετε το πυρίτιο η το κρυσταλλικό πυρίτιο αλλά τίποτα Άλο αν ξέρει κάποιος πιο συγκεκριμένα ας το αναφέρει εδώ ευχαριστώ

----------


## patent61

> Σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη αυτά που μου είπες μου έλυσαν όλες της απορίες στην δομή και την λειτουργία, αυτό που θα ήθελα να μάθω το ψάχνω, αλλά δεν έχω βρει κάτι έγκυρο ακόμα, είναι το τι πραγματικά χρησιμοποιούν τα σημερινά πάνελ, πολύ συχνά ακούγετε το πυρίτιο η το κρυσταλλικό πυρίτιο αλλά τίποτα άλλο, αν ξέρει κάποιος πιο συγκεκριμένα ας το αναφέρει εδώ ευχαριστώ



Λοιπόν σήμερα χρησιμοποιείτε το κρυσταλλικό πυρίτιο και μάλιστα το πολυκρυσταλλικό (όχι το μονοκρυσταλλικό). Το μονοκρυσταλλικό έχει μεγαλύτερη απόδοση αλλά είναι πιο ακριβό και έχει μικρή διάρκεια ζωής. Το πολυκρυσταλλικό είναι πιο φθηνό έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής, αλλά μειονεκτεί στην απόδοση. Το πυρίτιο σχετικά είναι φθηνό υλικό αφού βρίσκεται σε μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα στην άμμο της θαλάσσης και στον χαλαζία με την μορφή του διοξειδίου του πυριτίου. Στην συνέχεια αφού καθαρισθεί με χημικές αντιδράσεις από τις προσμίξεις του, τήκεται σε πολύ υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και μετά ψύχεται και στερεοποιείται,(έτσι μετετρέπεται σε κρυσταλλικό), σε μεγάλα τεμάχια που τα ονομάζουνε πλίνθωμα. Μετά κόβεται σε μικρές λωρίδες πάχους 0,2 χιλιοστών. Μετά οι λωρίδες αυτές περνούν από ειδική φυσικο-χημική επεξεργασία που τις μετατρέπει σε φωτοευαίσθητες. Μια τέτοια φυσικο-χημική επεξεργασία είναι ο βομβαρδισμός των λωρίδων με υψηλής ενέργειας ακτινών, που αδυνατούν την ελκτική δύναμη του πυρήνα των ατόμων του κρυστάλλου με τα ηλεκτρόνια των εξωτερικών στοιβάδων του ατόμου και κυρίως της στοιβάδας σθένους, η οποία με την ακτινοβόληση αποκτά περισσότερα ηλεκτρόνια που μεταφέρονται από τις εσωτερικές στοιβάδες προς την στοιβάδα αυτή. Η μεθοδολογία που σου αναφέρω είναι αυτή που εφαρμόζεται *ΣΗΜΕΡΑ* στην παραγωγή ηλιακών κυψελών. Νομίζω ότι σου έλυσα την απορία σου. Σωστά;

*EDIT* Νομίζω ότι η ακτινοβολία γίνεται με υπεριώδη ακτινοβολία αλλά δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος γι αυτό, και για αυτό τον λόγο δεν το έβαλα στο κυρίως κείμενο για το οποίο είμαι σίγουρος

----------


## -nikos-

τα φοτοβολταικα βασιζουν την λειτουργεια τους στην φωτοηλεκτρικη
ιδιωτητα των ιμιαγωγων οπως το πυριτιο αλλα εχουν μια λεπτομερια που δεν 
μπορουμε να αναπαραγουμε χωρις ειδικα εργαλεια και οργανα.

Το ειχα ψαξει οταν ανοιξα το θεμα ''φωτοβολταικη μπογια''
το φως οπως ξερετε [οσοι ξερετε] αποτελητε απο ηλεκτρομαγνητικα κυματα
τα φωτοβολταικα που κυκλωφορουν σημερα εκμεταλευωνται μονο το πεδιο των υπερυθρων 
του ηλιακου φωτος ΔΗΛ.περιπου το 25-28% της συνολικης ηλιοφανιας 

[η νασα εχει κατασκευασει φωτοβολταικα που εκμεταλευωνται σχεδων το 90% του φωτος με 
συνδιασμο ιμιαγωγων [κρυσταλων]που αναποκρινωνται και σε αλλες ''συχνωτητες'' του μπλε και του κιτρινου
και οχι μονο του κοκκινου οπως τα κοινα]

το ηλεκτρικο φενομενο οφηλεται στο P-N [POSITIVE-NEGITIVE] συνδεση αρνητικου θετικου σαν τις διοδους
[ναι το καθε πανελ ειναι μια τεραστια διοδος που την ''βλεπει'' ο ηλιος]

η φωτοβολταικη μπογια αποτεληται απο τρια χρωματα [τα δυο αγωγιμα] με ελαφρα διαφωρετικη συνθεση
και μια επειφανια βαφεται πρωτα με το συν+ [χρωμα ] μετα μια στωση διηλεκτρικη [σαν τους πυκνωτες]
και μετα με το πλην - 
τα υλικα που υπαρχουν μεσα στην μπογια για την ωρα ειναι μυστικο της εταιριας που
εχει την πατεντα,,αλλα σε καμια 20αρια χρωνια πιθανων να την αγωραζουμε απο 
τα μαγαζια χρωματων.

----------

patent61 (07-03-12)

----------


## patent61

Μια και μπήκε και ο Νίκος στην κουβέντα να συμπληρώσω και να πω ότι: Δεν διαφωνώ με την διαδικασία που αναφέρει ο Νίκος, αλλά τα καλύτερα βιομηχανικά και οικιακά πάνελ που κατασκευάζονται εκτός ΝΑΣΑ αποδίδουν σήμερα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση το 6% της προσπίπτουσας ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας. Κατασκευάζονται αποκλειστικά και μόνο με πολυκρυσταλλικό πυρίτιο, λόγω κόστους, το οποίο προφανώς μετατρέπεται σε ένα είδος μπογιάς για να απλώνεται καλύτερα, όπως αναφέρει και ο Νίκος. Μιλώ βέβαια για πάνελ που κατασκευάζονται εκτός ΝΑΣΑ για οικιακή και επαγγελματική χρήση. Η μπροστινή μπλε όψη είναι παντα ο αρνητικός πόλος και η πίσω επιφάνεια μετά το διηλεκτρικό (ζελατίνη) είναι ο θετικός πόλος, ο οποίος και πάλι μπορεί να κυκλοφορεί σαν ένα είδος μπογιάς όπως αναφέρει πάλι ο Νίκος. Για τα υλικά από τα οποία μπορεί να αποτελούντε οι μπογιές αυτές ο Νίκος τα είπε όλα, αλλά σίγουρα η μπροστινή όψη περιέχει πυρίτιο και η πίσω όψη μεταλλικό στοιχείο.

Συμπληρωματικά αναφέρω ότι ένα είδος μεταλλικής "μπογιάς" κυκλοφορεί ήδη στην αγορά από χρόνια. Είναι αυτό το υλικό επισκευής των χαλασμένων ραγών των καλοριφέρ των μπαμπρίζ των αυτοκινήτων

----------


## -nikos-

[Συμπληρωματικά αναφέρω ότι ένα είδος μεταλλικής "μπογιάς" κυκλοφορεί είδη στην αγορά από χρόνια. Είναι αυτό το υλικό επισκευής των χαλασμένων ραγών των καλοριφέρ των μπαμπρίζ των αυτοκινήτων[/QUOTE]



θα μπορουσαμε να δοκιμασουμε με το να αλιωσουμε την συνθεση σε ενα απο 
τα δυο μπουκαλια ωστε να συμπεριφερθει σαν πλην- 
αν και νομιζω οτι το αποτελεσμα θα μοιαζει περισωτερο σαν πυκνωτης παρα σαν διοδος :Sad:

----------


## genesis

> τα φωτοβολταικα που κυκλωφορουν σημερα εκμεταλευωνται μονο το πεδιο των υπερυθρων 
> του ηλιακου φωτος ΔΗΛ.περιπου το 25-28% της συνολικης ηλιοφανιας







> τα καλύτερα βιομηχανικά και οικιακά πάνελ που κατασκευάζονται εκτός ΝΑΣΑ αποδίδουν σήμερα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση το 6% της προσπίπτουσας ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας



Δεν είναι ακριβή τα παραπάνω.
Αν μιλάμε για Φ/Β κρυσταλλικού πυριτίου, οι αποδόσεις για τα εμπορικά Φ/Β είναι από περίπου 13% για τα πιο "αδύναμα" πολυκρυσταλλικά και φθάνουν μέχρι περίπου 19 -20% για τα μονοκρυσταλλικά υψηλής απόδοσης (και ανεβαίνει αργά και σταθερά).
Στα datasheet των διαφόρων μοντέλων αναφέρεται σχεδόν πάντα η απόδοση του πλαισίου (panel efficiency).





> Κατασκευάζονται αποκλειστικά και μόνο με πολυκρυσταλλικό πυρίτιο, λόγω κόστους, το οποίο προφανώς μετατρέπεται σε ένα είδος μπογιάς για να απλώνεται καλύτερα, όπως αναφέρει και ο Νίκος. Μιλώ βέβαια για πάνελ που κατασκευάζονται εκτός ΝΑΣΑ για οικιακή και επαγγελματική χρήση



Η αρχή έγινε με άμορφο πυριτίο (θυμάστε τα ρολόγια με "ηλιακές" κυψέλες της 10ετίας του '70 και τα calculator?) το οποίο όμως είχε πολύ χαμηλή απόδοση.
Τα πρώτα εμπορικά Φ/Β έγιναν με ΜΟΝΟκρυσταλλικό πυρίτιο γιατί πολύ απλά είχαν "ανεκτό" βαθμό απόδοσης με την τότε τεχνολογία κατασκευής. Οι κυψέλες μονοκρυσταλλικού πυριτίου απαιτούν περίπλοκη και ενεργοβόρα διαδικασία παραγωγής (άρα ακριβή). Καθώς η τεχνολογία βελτιωνόταν αρχίσαμε να κατασκευάζουμε κυψέλες με ΠΟΛΥκρυσταλλικό πυρίτιο (οι οποίες είχαν αρχικά απορριφθεί λόγω χαμηλής απόδοσης) γιατί η διαδικασία κατασκευής της κυψέλης είναι πιο παλή και λιγότερο ενεργοβόρα (άρα φθηνότερη). Οι πολυκρυσταλλικές κυψέλες αποδίδουν λιγότερο από τις μονοκρυσταλλικές όμως οι διαφορές είναι πλέον μικρές.
Οι κρυσταλλικές κυψέλες είναι γενικά πολύ αξιόπιστες με πολύ μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής και η τιμή τους είναι πλέον σχεδόν ίδια.
Το μέλλον όμως ανήκει στην τεχνολογία άμορφου πυριτίου (thin film) γιατί η διαδικασία κατασκευής απαιτεί 100 φορές λιγότερο πυρίτιο και είναι σημαντικά απλούστερη και φθηνότερη. Επίσης οι αποδόσεις τους συνεχώς αυξάνονται και είναι πλέον αξιοπρεπείς.
Υπάρχουν και άλλες διαφορές οι οποίες όμως συνήθως είναι αμελητέες για μικρές εφαρμογές και έχουν σημασία μόνο σε μεγάλης κλίμακας εγκαταστάσεις.

----------


## tao

Να ρωτήσω τάρα και εγώ κάτι μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε στο σπίτι μας φωτοβολήθηκα πάνελ και να έχουν μια αξιοπρεπή απόδοση??? Σύμφωνα με τον φίλο μας τον patent61 γίνετε υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος θα ήθελα να ακούσω ιδέες αν υπάρχουν φυσικά






> Φίλε tao κατ' αρχάς σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. *Κατά δεύτερο θα σου περιγράψω μια "εύκολη" κατασκευή μιας κυψέλης που πριν πολλά χρόνια είχε κάνει ένας φίλος, με βοηθό εμένα που τότε μάθαινα, με πολύ μικρή απόδοση βέβαια, για να καταλάβεις πως γίνεται. Στην τότε κατασκευή δεν είχαμε χρησιμοποιήσει μονωτικό ενδιάμεσο υλικό και όμως δούλεψε ικανοποιητικότατα αφού απέδωσε κάποια mV μια κυψέλη μεγέθους όσο ένα πακέτο τσιγάρων, δεδομένου ότι με συνδεδεμένο συνέχεια πάνω το πολύμετρο είχαμε άμεση κατανάλωση της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Θα σου το περιγράψω σαν να σου δίνω οδηγίες κατασκευής, επειδή με βολεύει ο ρους του λόγου. Πάνω σε ένα κομμάτι γυαλιού θα ρίξεις πυρίτιο, ακόμα και άμορφο, δηλαδή όχι κρυσταλλικό, σε τόσο λεπτό στρώμα που όταν το βάζεις στο φως εκείνο να το διαπερνά, δηλαδή να είναι ημιορατό. (Δεν θα βλέπεις την λάμπα αλλά το φως, σαν θαμπό τζάμι για να καταλάβεις). Στην συνέχεια πάρε ένα λεπτό φύλλο χαλκού και ζέστανε το σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία για λίγη ώρα μέχρι ότου πιάσει επάνω στην επιφάνεια που θερμαίνεται σκουριά (σκούρο καφέ χρώμα που με ελαφριά τριβή μετατρέπεται σε σκόνη). Θα έχεις φτιάξει δηλαδή οξείδιο του χαλκού. Στην επιφάνεια του γυαλιού που έχεις ρίξει το πυρίτιο βάλε σε μια γωνιά ένα κομμάτι λεπτού καλωδίου και ρίξε λίγο πυρίτιο παραπάνω σε αυτό το σημείο, έτσι ώστε να σκεπάσεις εντελώς το καλώδιο κάτω από το πυρίτιο. Στην συνέχεια βάλε το φύλλο χαλκού πάνω στο γυαλί με την μεριά του οξειδίου του χαλκού, και μετά τοποθέτησε ένα άλλο λεπτό καλώδιο στην πλάτη του χαλκού. Κατόπιν τοποθέτησε ένα κομμάτι γυαλιού από πάνω ώστε να γίνει τύπου σάντουιτς (Γυαλί - πυρίτιο - οξείδιο του χαλκού - γυαλί). Το πιέζεις όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς με κάποιο τρόπο και είσαι έτοιμος. Μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν θα γίνει τέλεια η κατανομή του πυριτίου πάνω στο γυαλί ούτε το πάχος θα είναι το ιδανικό, όπως και το οξείδιο του χαλκού δεν θα είναι τέλειο, αλλά με δυο τρεις πειραματισμούς θα δεις ότι έστω και ελάχιστο παράγεται ρεύμα. Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τον τρόπο κατασκευής μιας ηλιακής κυψέλης*. Οι πρώτες τέτοιες δεν είχαν ενδιάμεσο μονωτικό υλικό το οποίο λειτουργεί σαν βαλβίδα μιας κατεύθυνσης, στην πορεία προστέθηκε αυτή, προφανώς για αύξηση της απόδοσης των κυψελών. Αυτό στο λέω επειδή δεν βάζεις ένα οποιοδήποτε μονωτικό υλικό αλλά κάποιο ημιαγώγιμο υλικό για να λειτουργεί σαν βαλβίδα όπως σου είπα πιο πάνω. Πιθανά να υπάρχουν εδώ στο forum, πιο ειδικοί στο θέμα και να συμπληρώσουν ότι ξέρουν παραπάνω. Πάντως αυτή είναι η βασική δομή μιας ηλιακής κυψέλης.

----------


## tao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5Edw99PgzQ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrdUlPM4x0Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxjLA...eature=related
*​Δες και αυτά . κάτι με οξείδιο τιτανίου και Φρούτα? από όσα είδα πάντως τα μισά κατάλαβα.*

----------


## geosignals

συγχαρητηρια σε ολουσ σασ εδω για τις πολυ καλεσ εξηγήσεισ στο θεμα.
εγω απλα αγορασα στοιχεια και θα τα συνδεσω για να κατασκεβασω ενα πανελ.
υπαρχει στο διαδικτυο ο τροποσ το ποσ να κατασκευασησ ενα πανελ με δυο κοματια γιαλη,το ερωτημα μου ειναι το εξησ.( το κατω γυαλι για την στερεωση τον moduler μπορω να το αντικαταστησω με ενα φιλο πολυεστερα για παράδειγμα,πεζι καποιον ρολο τη υλικο που θα χρησιμοποιησω στην κατω επιφανεια?,επιριαζη την αποδοση τον στηχιον αυτο????.
ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερον.

----------


## ALKIS2015

καλησπέρα σε όλους  μια ερώτηση ....   έχω 2 ηλιακά πάνελ  το ένα 130W και το αλο 140W  τα σύνδεσα παράληλα σε ένα φορτιστή 20 A και από τον φορτιστή στην μπαταρία  ειμαι οκ η θα έχω πρόβλημα ?   τα φωτοβολταϊκά έχουν  και τα 2 της γνωστές  διόδους    . ευχαριστω

----------

